# Hand Silhoutte gesucht



## julchen (24. Juli 2007)

*Hand Silhoutte gesucht oder erstellen*

Hallo,
ich brauch eine Silhoutte von einer Hand in der Seitenansicht. Wo finde ich sowas, bzw. wer könnte mir eventuell auf die schnelle sowas als vektor basteln. Mein Versuche sind bisher nicht so der Bringer (siehe Beispiel). Wenn Ihr wollt könnte Ihr meine meine auch etwas aufpeppeln, das diese moderner wirken.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## schleckerbeck (26. Juli 2007)

Hand
Und dann einfach per PS das ganze einschwärzen, voila hast du eine schöne Silhouette.


----------

